# New website?



## ctavery (Jan 4, 2009)

As a relatively new member I am hesitant to speak up with a criticism of sorts. But, I find myself compelled to ask the question ...

Does anyone else think this site is in dire need of a makeover? The content is great, the information invaluable to someone like me, and it seems to be 'the' place to start on the internet for all-things menswear.

However, if this website were a suit, it would be an undeniably tacky mess. With so many good blog platforms out there it seems like our friendly administrators could migrate this site to something with a more classy UI.

Just my two cents.

Christian


----------



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

I like the site...simple, easy to navigate...what kinds of bells and whistles would you recommend? Examples would be great for me, but may also help administrators who may share your feelings.


----------



## Country Irish (Nov 10, 2005)

I like it because it is reliable. It only seems to go down for regular maintenance and is back on line in a timely manner. I have seen some other sited with catastrophic failures in the past and do not want that for AAAC. 
If a change of wallpaper is in order then so be it but some major changes could become a disaster.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

I participate in several forums devoted to a variety of topics in addition to being a moderator in one forum that recently changed platforms. To be honest with you I wish my other forums were as simple, direct, and easy to use as this one. Besides, no matter how fancy the presentation, there will always be disagreement over things like titles of forums and subforums.

Wasn't it Erma Bombeck who wrote "_The Grass is Always Greener Over the Septic Tank_"? I'm happy with the current format. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

I participate on a four other forums (and lurk on several others) and this format seems as good as any of them (and much better than a couple of them).

What do you have in mind, specifically?


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

I agree with the previous posters. The setup works, it's bug-free, and it's easy to find what you're looking for. Don't mess with success.


----------



## stylesnob (Feb 25, 2008)

I like the layout. It is a classic Forum layout that any new user immediately knows how to use (assuming he/she has been participating in a forum before). 

The key is to keep it reliable and simple!!! IMHO this site (content and layout) is a true success)


----------



## welldressedfellow (May 28, 2008)

One post and you're already trying to change a perfectly good forum layout?Sheesh.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Let me guess: You're in retail and you supervise store resets every 3 months. You know, product A goes to the front where B was and B goes to the middle after C is moved to the back. Then 3 months later A is moved to the back and customers walk aimlessly around looking for A and asking overworked clerks where it is.


----------



## Helvetia (Apr 8, 2008)

This site is perfect as is......I hate to see people change things for change sake. I'm constantly amazed at companies making packaging changes that destroy their product's identity.


----------



## ctavery (Jan 4, 2009)

Perhaps I should have been more specific, but then again I'm sure for some of you any recommended change would come as some form of heresy. I have no problem with the forums. I'm speaking of the main information pages - the home page, articles, Andy's recommendations, tutorials, etc.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

The site is great and it's easy to navagate,the layout could probably use a different color but that's up to Andy to decide.


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

The only problem with this board is that we have lost some of our more entertaining and informative posters to other endeavors. This has nothing to do with the quality of AskAndy, but more to do with these men moving on to different things. Once you have posted 3,000 times about men's clothing, what else do you have to give to the forum? It's up to us to find new posters who can fill their large shoes in order to preserve the superiority of this site. 
Just my two cents.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Our new member is an attorney ( shaking in my boots) from Louisiana. I seem to have pissed in his gumbo by being a 'smart ass' according to his PM.
With such thin skin, one hopes you wear two suits of seersucker come summer.


----------



## ClassicStyle (Jan 17, 2009)

*New Member*

Well I just joined, but I've been searching the forums on various topics for a while.

It's extremely easy to find info with the current format.

Would have to agree with a couple previous posts about the background color though.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

ctavery said:


> Perhaps I should have been more specific, but then again I'm sure for some of you any recommended change would come as some form of heresy. I have no problem with the forums. I'm speaking of the main information pages - the home page, articles, Andy's recommendations, tutorials, etc.


While most of these vBulletin sites work pretty much the same, there is some variation in features and theme. The FNB site is actually rather good looking (although I swear to God I neither read or endorse it), the London Lounge does not fit my obsolescent monitor, and the Fedora Lounge wears out by eyeballs pretty quickly.

You may wish to discuss your concerns regarding the format and function of the information pages with the management. Making the kind of revisions you suggest can be time consuming and expensive. I expect you will want to demonstrate to management a good reason to spend money to change something that is not actually broken.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Kav said:


> Our new member is an attorney ( shaking in my boots) from Louisiana. I seem to have pissed in his gumbo by being a 'smart ass' according to his PM.
> With such thin skin, one hopes you wear two suits of seersucker come summer.


I'm wondering what the point of your post was to begin with -- besides being rude. Making a suggestion didn't warrant that sort of snarkery, even if you disagree with it.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

If I joined a new forum and website : My personal suggestions for improvement would be directed at the owner or site administrator. And then there is the ethical issue of supporting the website materially via buying Andy's CD or clicking through to merchants who contribute a % back. I might also post at least a minimum comments
to establish an online personae before making an obtuse suggestion for change.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Jovan said:


> I'm wondering what the point of your post was to begin with -- besides being rude. Making a suggestion didn't warrant that sort of snarkery, even if you disagree with it.


Once again, here comes Jovey to keep us all in line.
​


----------



## ctavery (Jan 4, 2009)

Just so I understand... is 'KAV' the moderator/enforcer of this site? 
I mentioned my profession because of your assertion that I was a retail clerk with nothing better to do with my time than push stock around.

Rereading my post I am confident your reaction was that of a childish teenager trying to protect his secret club. Thanks to those of you who managed to disagree without being so poorly lacking in the qualities of a 'gentleman.'

I stand by my opinion, and respect those that do not agree, that the content/information on this site is fantastic for someone trying to break into KAV's club, but the organization of the non-forum material doesn't make a great first impression.


----------



## welldressedfellow (May 28, 2008)

Go away.



ctavery said:


> Just so I understand... is 'KAV' the moderator/enforcer of this site?
> I mentioned my profession because of your assertion that I was a retail clerk with nothing better to do with my time than push stock around.
> 
> Rereading my post I am confident your reaction was that of a childish teenager trying to protect his secret club. Thanks to those of you who managed to disagree without being so poorly lacking in the qualities of a 'gentleman.'
> ...


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

No. Don't go away.

Avery has presented an interesting opinion. Well written and without vitriol. It took a little time to do that. Writing _go_ _away_ on the other hand is akin to giving the finger. Hardly much thought in that.​


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

What happened to the civility and hospitality Ask Andy is known for?


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Jovan said:


> What happened to the civility and hospitality Ask Andy is known for?


You are cordially invited to reread post #19 in this thread. The schoolmarm position has been filled.
​


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

> Would have to agree with a couple previous posts about the background color though.


Probably a nice red white and blue background.


----------



## welldressedfellow (May 28, 2008)

Yes,there was a considerable amount of thought in my post.I could have gone in to a lengthy post ablut how he has no business trying to change a perfectly good forum layout,or how if he doesn't like it here,he can leave.But I chose the simple go away.



Peak and Pine said:


> No. Don't go away.
> 
> Avery has presented an interesting opinion. Well written and without vitriol. It took a little time to do that. Writing _go_ _away_ on the other hand is akin to giving the finger. Hardly much thought in that.​


----------



## ctavery (Jan 4, 2009)

Reading WDF's few posts has made it very clear that he isn't worth responding to any further. My intent seems to have escaped him.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

I would reply with any number of lawyer jokes, but alas, you beat me to it.
This is the interchange, not the comfort of your power desk in whatever strip mini mall you work out of filing chapter 11s and dogbite briefs.


----------



## ctavery (Jan 4, 2009)

*ha ha..*

Wow. Lawyer jokes. Good ones too! So perceptive, clever and original Kav.

Gumbo, seersuckers, and dog bites?! Please say something about crawfish and levees next time! Please?

New material for Captain Obvious:

What do you call 100 lawyers chained together at the bottom of the ocean? 
_. . . A good start._


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

ctavery said:


> What do you call 100 lawyers chained together at the bottom of the ocean?
> _. . . A good start._


A young couple died in an auto accident the day before their wedding. After arriving in Heaven they asked St. Peter if they could get married in Heaven. He said he didn't know but would get back to them. Three months later St. Peter told them they could get married and sent them off to a minister who performed the ceremony.

A short while later the couple came back to St. Peter saying that they had made a mistake, could they get a divorce in Heaven. St. Peter said he would get back to them.

After hearing nothing for a year the couple returned to St. Peter with their request. "Give me a break" he told them. It took me three months to find a preacher up here and now you expect me to find a lawyer?"

That's a two for one deal, a lawyer and a preacher joke all in one. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Why do I feel like Bug Bunny holding off a wildly swinging Yosemite Sam dressed as a ragin cajun drunk on Dixie beer and exaggerated self worth?
Share your parish location. I'll call my old flame charlene Thibidoux. Char will gift 2 chickens and a carton of menthol cigarettes to Mamma Mambo. Momma will put a hoodoo hex on you,make something valuable anatomically fall off while sleeping.
The joke is on you. I served TAD at USCG airstation NO before you were smacked by a unlicensed midwife .
Some of my followup research with SOLAS went into those Dolphin Helicopters flying into NO when everything and everyone else were sitting around comparing Mardi Gras beads and lifting their shirts to each other.
Again, like lawyer jokes: you have already upstaged me.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^Kav: The OP was indeed an intriguing first post. One could conclude we are witnessing a "two ship, trolling mission", with ctavery flying bait and Peak and Pine flying over-watch...the brash, young rookie incites activation of forumite target acquisition radars and the jaded veteran launches his barbed cyber-insults to home in on those well meaning, yet unsuspecting, forumites. At least it's on the Interchange!


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Gregroy Peck as Atticus he's not, but more Jack Nicholson waking up to Peter Fonda and Dennis Hopper to take him on one great, and ultimately final misadventure. I hope he too, owns a gold football helmet.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

eagle2250 said:


> Peak and Pine flying over-watch, the jaded veteran launches his barbed cyber-insults to home in on those well meaning, yet unsuspecting, forumites. At least it's on the Interchange!


Still bristling over that hippie thing?

(Elsewhere Bird had posted that while some of his generation had opted for drugs and dye-ties, he had sack suited up and gone to class and, by implication, was the better man for it. That's a paraphrase. The actual wording of _urine_ _soaked jeans, _etc. lit a spark with me. Being of his generation, I replied: hogwash. This has irked Bird, as reflected in the above quoted post.)​


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

The unseen actor who played Robbie the Robot in Lost in Space died yesterday. I found myself wondering whatever happened to the 'Dude, you're getting a DEll ' actor who blew a career smoking pot and getting caught.
I THINK I spent a few wasted moments tossing off impromptu retorts to some rough assemblage of cyber mediocrity whose own 'website' has as much substance as a madoff investment. I am sure our new friend Christian will share it with you all to compare Andy's excruciatingly unworkable effort with what, a few million hits?
And now you bring up some Homeric struggle of wills that rival Gilgamesh and the Wildman, Beowulf and Grendle and Burns and Allen.
I've already microwaved 6 packs of Orville Redenbacher Kettle Korn watching todsay's events. I'm down to smoked sardines from Morocco and spanish exported artichoke hearts. Have mercy on me.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Peak and Pine said:


> Still bristling over that hippie thing?
> 
> (Elsewhere Bird had posted that while some of his generation had opted for drugs and dye-ties, he had sack suited up and gone to class and, by implication, was the better man for it. That's a paraphrase. The actual wording of _urine_ _soaked jeans, _etc. lit a spark with me. Being of his generation, I replied: hogwash. This has irked Bird, as reflected in the above quoted post.)​


Not at all P & P, not at all! Yet once again you seem to have misunderstood my intent and have again misquoted me, perhaps intentionally distorting the focus of my comments. From whence I come, we call that lying.

The post you refer to was in a thread, entitled, "Dressing Trad when no one else does" and I responded to the OP's suggested that he felt some degree of discomfort wearing a polo and khakis to his classes at college, while others wore T-shirts and blue jeans. My response was something to the effect that, while I had attended college in the 60's, I had worn chinos and OCBD's to class, while the "flower children" (not hippies) wore their tie-dyed T-shirts and urine soaked jeans to class. I then went on to say I had worn the same style of clothing for pretty much all of my life. The thrust of my post was that, throughout my life, I have dressed in a manner that was comfortable to me and that the OP might consider doing the same.

In response to your instant allegations:

>my words were not demeaning to any group but rather, were an accurate description of existing circumstance. I don't know where you went to school but, I sat near several of our resident flower children in a few of my classes at Penn State (in the late 60's) and they did typically smell of urine, body odor and stale pot smoke...not pleasant. While I can't say with certainty that I was more visually appealing that they were, I am positive that I smelled a whole lot better!

>As to your admiration for the flower children and their acts of civil disobedience, I did question your assessment of the impact of their actions and I do disagree with your conclusions.

I stated all of this in response to one of your earlier cyber assaults. Your response was to invite me to join you in a "cyber duel", at dawn on the Interchange. You seem inclined to launch cheap shots at myself and others and then fade into the background after stirring things up. Peak and Pine, regardless of whether I meet your approval or not, I call things as I see them. While it has yet to be finally determined if you are a Troll, your actions are indeed, very Troll like.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

eagle2250 said:


> Not at all P & P, not at all! Yet once again you seem to have misunderstood my intent and have again misquoted me, perhaps intentionally distorting the focus of my comments. From whence I come, we call that lying.
> 
> The post you refer to was in a thread, entitled, "Dressing Trad when no one else does" and I responded to the OP's suggested that he felt some degree of discomfort wearing a polo and khakis to his classes at college, while others wore T-shirts and blue jeans. My response was something to the effect that, while I had attended college in the 60's, I had worn chinos and OCBD's to class, while the "flower children" (not hippies) wore their tie-dyed T-shirts and urine soaked jeans to class. I then went on to say I had worn the same style of clothing for pretty much all of my life. The thrust of my post was that, throughout my life, I have dressed in a manner that was comfortable to me and that the OP might consider doing the same.
> 
> ...


Man, you is long winded.

No posts have ever been made by me attacking anyone here, period. Get over it. And I'm still not sure what a troll is, but it must mean something big to you since you've capitalized it.

And just so's you'll know: you were never attacked. You were set straight. There's a difference. And hippies, flower children: same thing.​


----------



## welldressedfellow (May 28, 2008)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Troll_(Internet)

Where is the "Spectator" emoticon when you need it?



Peak and Pine said:


> Man, you is long winded.
> 
> No posts have ever been made by me attacking anyone here, period. Get over it. And I'm still not sure what a troll is, but it must mean something big to you since you've capitalized it.
> 
> And just so's you'll know: you were never attacked. You were set straight. There's a difference. And hippies, flower children: same thing.​


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

welldressedfellow said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Troll_(Internet)


Thank you WD'Fellow. I just checked out your link. Nope, that ain't me. Sorry to disappoint.​


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Maybe this place could use a makeover.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Either the sun came up, or the troll dressed as Elvis has left the building.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

The only improvement I could see is having another set of links to the main forum pages at the bottom of the posts (the one that says, in this example, "Ask Andy FORUMS > Ask Andy's Community Fora > The Interchange > New Website?")

It's considered poor manners to point out when someone else is being appalling and rude, so I won't comment on the original poster.


----------

